# Yogurt from Chili Pepper Stems



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

Has anyone tried making yogurt starter from chili pepper stems?
Any luck?
Comments or advice?


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I saw this, I'd certainly like to try it. 

http://www.wildfermentation.com/yogurt-cultured-by-chili-peppers/


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I had an Iranian fellow try my sheep milk this weekend. Then he started telling me all the crazy things people do with the milk including using some sort of magical Russian mushroom to make yogurt. 

using chilis sounds awesome. try it out and see how it goes! (i might have to try this!)


----------

